# Best way to deal with a theif.



## Neo drives a geo (Feb 12, 2009)

what would you suggest? Dude just broke into my house, and took my 360. Just bought the dang thing like, three days ago. I know exactly who it is too. He didn't think I would know because I avoided him.

Story is, dude came by yesterday tryin to sell me weed. I told him no, and his weed was bunk anyways. So, today I saw him out in public, and didn't want to talk to him, so I pretended like I didn't see him. I guess he saw that as an oppurtunity, so he came over and stole it. I already drove by his house and talked to his grandma, and told her what was goin on, and that he was sellin weed. I also told her that if I see him I will beat the crap out of him, and if I don't get my xbox back then (Which I know I won't) I would wait till I saw him again and beat the crap out of him again. Long story short I know that he is most likely going to be living on the street (His granny is a religious nut who thinks drugs are satan)

He's gonna try and be cocky by coming up to my job tommorow so I am gonna tell me boss what's goin on and he is the type that will tell me to clock out and go beat him down.

I think I will break a few fingers or somethin.  Anyone got any better ideas?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

nope. none at all, kid came into your house and stole from you. id stomp him


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 12, 2009)

go to walmart buy yourself some aerosol paint stripper and paint "thief" on his car at night. when he wakes up the paint will be gone, forever inscribing his pastime on his ride.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

people that steal gaming systems outta people cribs is NOT mature enough to drive.


----------



## astrobud (Feb 12, 2009)

i dont know the rule # but were not suppost( i dont think i spelled that right)to talk about violence so i guess that leaves me out of this one, bump:hitchair:


----------



## clanchattan (Feb 12, 2009)

Break his hands. It hurts forever, months and months. especially the long bones in the hands between the wrist and first knuckle are the most painful and take the longest to heal. his hands will be worthless for months........


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

thats rather drastic dont you think
its a video game LOL


----------



## clanchattan (Feb 12, 2009)

used to cut a thiefs hands off.................


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah in like afghanistan....
or were you referring to like 400ad?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2009)

MAn,,what tha hell. Break his hands. Bro,,ya better be carefull,,,CARMA,,,CARMA,,,CARMA..It can be the snake that gets ya.:ignore:

Kick his butt and make him pay. But lets not get stupid over 300.00.
Least someday you be on the other end of the law.


----------



## Super Skunk (Feb 12, 2009)

Let it go man... Life is a vicious cycle, an what comes around goes around. Trust me a new vidieo game is alot cheaper than bail, and lets not forget those lawyer fees. Cost of court. Man the list goes on, and on. Trust me, now you have the knowledge of at least one dude that will steal from you. So now you know that he's worthless, he has crap weed, so how long do you think this dude can keep skatin by like that? I would be willin to bet he will get his in no time, and it won't cost you a dime. Just disassociate yourself from him and watch him burn all by himself...


----------



## leafminer (Feb 12, 2009)

Good grief guys, :chillpill: 

It's not like the guy ratted him out to the law. Or stole his ole lady. It's just a Xbox. There is a saying: Revenge is a dish best eaten cold. 
Start inflicting Sopranos style on ppl, even a-hole thieves, and your rear is gonna be fodder after the hospital calls the law. Sorry to hear this, real sorry, but please, smoke one and think again. It just isn't worth it.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

ill clear this up.
call the police. not 911.
and tell them you were robbed and you know who did it and explain.
then hes in the trouble he deserves and justice is served.
done.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Feb 12, 2009)

law never helps people like me.  And for all the rest, it's not about the money, it's about the peace of mind knowing that I'm safe in my house.  Let word get around that he caught a butt whoopin, and he nor will anyone all try it again.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 12, 2009)

He deserves to have the cops called on him.. besides your boss would rather have you at work and him in jail. not you in jail. plus on his ground if he shows up your boss probably will call the police for you.  any boss that would prmote you breakin his hands or whatever doesn't sound like much of an employer to me.
Let him rot, he's the theif. It doesn't make you a rat to call the cops on him. A rat does something to save there own tail at the expense of a freind. but a theif did you wrong for his own personal gain. let hime deal with the legal consequences.


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 12, 2009)

dude just walk yp to him and punch him in the throat he'll drop wicked quick gaspin for air and then you have the whole 5 minutes hes tryin to catch his breath to let him kno that was the wrong decision and that uyoull be stoppin by grannys to get it or he can get a kick to the throat


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Feb 12, 2009)

I didn't mean my boss would condone that.  But he isn't the type to let someone threaten an employee, and not let them defend themself.

it's already gone.  It's pobably been traded for a handfull of pills. That's the type of person we're dealing with.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry, probably irrelevant, but just how did he break into your house?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 12, 2009)

well then forget the kid,
hes clearly got things he needs to figure out.
just make sure you got good locks on your house and dont let anyone mess with your ****


----------



## leafminer (Feb 12, 2009)

Neo, I hear ya, man. I can think of things in my history pretty similar.
So what I am trying to say is, that it's useless those of us here who have no idea what Neo's facing, to try to advise him to do this, or that. 
Trust yourself, Neo.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm assuming he jimmied the door.  I was only gone for like, an hour and it was broad daylight.  Takes a certain kinda junky.  You should of seen the messages he sent me.  (I told him to tell me where he was so I could come reclaim my property, in slightly less polite terms.) Dude went off on me on myspace, sayin things like 'nigga you best bring a army if you wanna throw hands, cause this is 09, i don't play no games like dat if you wanna come see me you better be ready'  except his grammar was even worse.  Still never told me where he was though.  I told him if he doesn't tell me where he is, then he is a punk b***h and he still kept ranting on and on about how this is 09 and he don't play that stuff.  Maybe I missed something, what does the year have to do with anything?

Worst part is, when he got beat up in high school, I was the one that stuck up for him.  When his girlfriend got slapped by some other guy right in front of him, I was the only one that jumped on the guy.  I wanted to jump out and start wailin on him right there.  Only problem is he was my way to and from school.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 12, 2009)

Guys, gotta watch the " ***'s ". Been seeing alot of this at MP lately and been wondering why the mods are allowing it. Also, describing how you are going to beat this guy down on a public forum can't be real smart. Don't mean to seem 'uncool' but rules are rules. That being said, if you are totally bent on a physical confrontation anyway, I would tell him to just go ahead and keep the stupid game, but think twice about coming into _your_ house again.


----------



## 7thG (Feb 12, 2009)

:**: 
lol id get my 360 back. If he is the pansy u say he is id have him beggin for his health(not life im no killa). The day someone breaks into my house a small war shall commence. I'd be in that kids shadow like a ninja.

However, u'd be a fool to take my advice. Calling the cops would probably be the most effective method. But beware, u sniched on him to his granma so be ready for him to return the favor to "THE FUZZ" id give the crib a good detox if yah know what i mean.


----------



## 7thG (Feb 12, 2009)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> Break his hands. It hurts forever, months and months. especially the long bones in the hands between the wrist and first knuckle are the most painful and take the longest to heal. his hands will be worthless for months........


 
This guy must be fresh off a Steven Seagal marathon.lol


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 12, 2009)

eh neo just be careful homes cuz this type thing can drag on and get ugly. look I was taught "success is the best revenge." That dude may never get his life right so dont mess up yours dude. I feel you cuz I can say all the right stuff but if somebody stole my big screen or my 360 I'd be like you right now but think before you do man.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 12, 2009)

Take a Chill Pill Neo, What comes around will Go Around 3 Folds worst.

When U beat him down Make sure there Is a knife with his Finger Prints all over it and maybe slice urself to wipe some ur blood on the blade and call 911 and he be Gone for Attempt of Murder..


It Not Worth going through all that Trouble.


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 13, 2009)

Just wait it out man. If he's such a junkie he'll die soon, thats the best revenge you can get, and it won't get you in an ounce of trouble. If, on the other hand, he turns his life around and makes it better, steal his car and drive it off a cliff, call it "interest". Not really, but if he sobers up, ask him and he might repay you. 

My old best friend got real bad into heroin and did the same kind of thing. I wanted to kill him at the time, but instead I cut the ties and moved on. A couple years ago I found out he's become a drug rehab counseler, and a little while after that he tracked me down while I was home for Christmas with my fam and made things right with me. He also did this with some other people he had wronged. When I think about it now, I realize what a fragile state he was in because of the drugs when he did that to me, and I realize that if he had his best friend whoop him, he probably would have gone off the deep end and never came back. Instead he's doin the world good now, and I got an extra hunk of cash when I really needed it (He stole money when I had extra, and gave it back when I really needed it, kinda weird).

The world needs more people doin good in it, no matter what. We just gotta keep spreadin the love, and maybe someday that will prevent these kinda things...

eace:


----------



## mikepro88 (Feb 13, 2009)

The way I look at it you wanna get him back ( anyone would ) but at the same time you gotta think before you leep, right? so how can you get him back without the chance of getting some of your **** broke or goin to jail...I personaly would wait untill i know he has dope and call 911 say you seen this person bla bla bla sellin to a kid and tell them your watchin him from a distance they will stay on the phone with you untill an offiser picks him up ( if ur in the USA  Like myself ) it sounds like the best to me  sorry about ur 360 my moms house was broken in to a while ago she called me cryin and stuff i wants to beat some *** for it but yeah i think my plan is the safest  Ohhh just make sure ur clean when u call the 5-0


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 13, 2009)

blownupnostril said:
			
		

> dude just walk yp to him and punch him in the throat he'll drop wicked quick gaspin for air and then you have the whole 5 minutes hes tryin to catch his breath to let him kno that was the wrong decision and that uyoull be stoppin by grannys to get it or he can get a kick to the throat


thats it right their ^^ but id curb stomp the punk lmao dont take my advice im violent person when it comes to fighting but anyway i know how you feel man someone broke into my house and stole 1 of my ps3's idk who it is but their retarted didnt take the cords controler or any games lmao insurance covered it called the cops reported it as a theft lol if i knew who it was they would be buried in a shallow grave i hate theives


----------



## mikepro88 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe the only reason im not like lets beat his *** not and american history x curb stomp him ( im not goona lie i though about this at first ) is because I have a son now a baby at that haha


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 13, 2009)

lol maybe idk i like that movie to it was a good movie


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Feb 13, 2009)

Neo I feel ya man but just be glad thats all he took. Could of been alot more than just a gameing system. And like a few others have said let the cops handle it. And Cowboy I am with you on this one let Karma take it's course. About 15 yr ago a so-called friend of mine broke into my house and stole 198 rare collectable guns from me, I went to the cops and filled a report they asked me if I had any clue of who it could of been that broke in so I dropped his name in their ear. I then filed a claim with my insurance company and without being able to prove with out a doubt who stole them they just gave me the run-around. Never did get any thing from my clain because they never recovered any of the guns, and I think they thought that I was trying to scam them. But just by me hounding the cops all the time about this guy they told me that they had their eye on him whitch had me really humming mad because I felt they were not doing their jobs. But low and behold about 8 months later the cop that was on the case came to my house one day and told me he had good news. I was like cool you found my guns and he's like no we have'nt found your guns but we did bust him selling 2 pounds of weed to an under-cover cop. And now he's doing 18yrs in the slammer. So like everyone says what comes around goes around...take care..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 13, 2009)

If you get spider mites you know your plant is going to struggle for the rest of its life in a constant battle.

Plant a spider.

Put the word out on the street what he did.

Watch the webbing grow 

eace:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you go out of your way to find him and then beat him up, then proceed to break his hand, that is premeditated class 1 assault and battery, felony in all 50 sates.(you did say you are in the US right?) If he is a pill addict, he will surely go to the emergency room after his whoopin looking for pills, and when they ask him who did this,  he has no reason not to nark, he's obviously grimey. With all that being said, in my neck of the woods we still have what I like to call local justice. (edit:local justice does not involve the police)Choose carefully.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm likin the follow him and snitch idea.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2009)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> I didn't mean my boss would condone that. But he isn't the type to let someone threaten an employee, and not let them defend themself.
> 
> it's already gone. It's pobably been traded for a handfull of pills. That's the type of person we're dealing with.


 
Is this "piece of crap" someone you had been letting in your house before this happened? Cause I dont understand,,If the guy broke into your house,,that is burglery and carries 2 to 20 yrs. So why,,if your that mad,, would you let him get by with such a crime,by not calling the police? If you take it in to your hands,,you will go to jail,,,Believe Me Bro,,,,I KNOW about exacting revenge and what it can cost you. And Prison aint no fun Little Brother,,I promise you.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 13, 2009)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> what would you suggest? Dude just broke into my house, and took my 360. Just bought the dang thing like, three days ago. I know exactly who it is too. He didn't think I would know because I avoided him.
> 
> Story is, dude came by yesterday tryin to sell me weed. I told him no, and his weed was bunk anyways. So, today I saw him out in public, and didn't want to talk to him, so I pretended like I didn't see him. I guess he saw that as an oppurtunity, so he came over and stole it. I already drove by his house and talked to his grandma, and told her what was goin on, and that he was sellin weed. I also told her that if I see him I will beat the crap out of him, and if I don't get my xbox back then (Which I know I won't) I would wait till I saw him again and beat the crap out of him again. Long story short I know that he is most likely going to be living on the street (His granny is a religious nut who thinks drugs are satan)
> 
> ...



While I personally do not advocate violence, due to the simple fact it is a HORRIBLE way to teach or have lessons learned. I however am the more vengeful type.

Find out what he has that means a whole lot to him and take it from him.

...or just rest assured his life is going to suck hard and your's won't (as bad)


----------



## mikepro88 (Feb 13, 2009)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> I'm likin the follow him and snitch idea.


 
Told you


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 13, 2009)

Remember one important thing Neo.

Its 2009.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl::yeahthat:


----------



## city (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm all game for a bit of pepper spray in the eyes a quick knock down and a quick smack to the left hand with a hammer. Let him know he has 72 hours for the property to return with no problems or the right habd gets it next. If the cops get involved then both knees get it......
I used to run thug privately but I took the chains down in the garage once I got a devorce and moved....lol


----------



## mikepro88 (Feb 13, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Remember one important thing Neo.
> 
> Its 2009.


 
Ohh thats ice cold haha


----------



## saycheese (Feb 13, 2009)

thieving from the store is pretty bad but from someones crib??
that is a direct violation upon you, a clear victim.

he deserves whatever you got an alibi for.

why not send some friendly local cr*ckheads to his place. first tell them he has lots of cr*ck under his bed for sure and a stack of dollars.
and that hes a p*ssy. it will send a message.


of course, if a small plasma tv slips into your luggage BY ACCIDENT while shopping for electronics without money, and you sell it cos your just TOO TIRED to take it back .... well... i wouldnt let those kinda mishaps bother my consience too much.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

I got a question.  How do you know for sure it was him?

2 wrongs don't make a right.  I'd would use this as a learning opportunity and move on.....or call the police.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 13, 2009)

ya'll are crazy! haha This is why I dont associate with shady characters


----------



## rasta (Feb 13, 2009)

nothing lower than a theif,,,,,,,, think before you act,,,,,i would try to get my stuff back then leave it alone ,,,its hard i know,,,,doing nothing does not make you less of a man ,,,it makes you the smarter man,,,believe me he will get his,,,,someone will steel from him or maybe he will get shoot robbing someone eles,,,,who knows,,,,if you cant leave it alone make sure there are no witnesses when you even up   good luck,,,p,l,r


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Feb 13, 2009)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> law never helps people like me.  And for all the rest, it's not about the money, it's about the peace of mind knowing that I'm safe in my house.  Let word get around that he caught a butt whoopin, and he nor will anyone all try it again.



right, if someone even came into my house who i wasnt tight with while i wasnt home i would have to a have a 'stern' conversation with them...with a bat haha


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Feb 13, 2009)

but on the other hand....someone invented door locks for a reason


----------



## King Bud (Feb 13, 2009)

He stole your.. what?

Probably did you a favor.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Feb 13, 2009)

I called the law.  I got no problem bein labeled a snitch.  They came over, I pointed to him as he was driving by (Bein nosey I guess seein if I noticed.)  They told me they could not go stop him because I didn't actually see him take it.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 13, 2009)

*I dont even know why you would post this on here I could see you looking for legal advice but to rant on how your going to beat him seems abit immature thoughtless and cruel best bet let the cops handle it if not keep shut and like crime take its course*


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 13, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> He deserves to have the cops called on him..



Funny no one though of that... :48:

I was ones surrounded at a party in some ghetto, and threatened to be beaten to death and robbed as soon as I came out...
Made so many phone calls trying to get help that night till somebody called my mum and she sent the cops 
How didn't I think of that :hubba:
Cops arrested seven of them for weapons (knives and baseball bats mostly) and slapped them around for a couple of hours...
It was the first time I realized cops serve some good purpose as well:banana:

Try that if you're really sure it was him... :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> I called the law. I got no problem bein labeled a snitch. They came over, I pointed to him as he was driving by (Bein nosey I guess seein if I noticed.) They told me they could not go stop him because I didn't actually see him take it.


 
I think a few folks missed the latest update so I bumped it.

Oh well Neo, bummer.


----------



## 7thG (Feb 13, 2009)

Callin the popo cuz someone broke into ur crib doesnt make u a snitch.imo. Makes u a normal citizen. Exposing someone becuz u got urself in deep ish...thats a snitch.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 13, 2009)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> I called the law. I got no problem bein labeled a snitch. They came over, I pointed to him as he was driving by (Bein nosey I guess seein if I noticed.) They told me they could not go stop him because I didn't actually see him take it.


 
Well, You ain't bein' a snitch at all. He stole your stuff. Yeah, you did'nt actually see him do it. 
Unless your a person who calls the cops all the time over stupid things, they will remember this for a while. And from the way you describe him, it sounds like thats all he does-sell crappy weed then steal peoples stuff(You probably were'nt the first and most defenitetly won't be the last-It's his way of life).
He'll be hittin' the skids because cops (most cops) don't forget it when someone reports stuff like that.
(Especially if it's not someone who calls them all the time)
They will get to know him.
In a bad way.
Bad for him.
Amusing for you.

I had prescription drugs stolen from my house once. My son was in the house when this happened. He did not see this girl take them but she was only one there.
I called cops about it.
But since I had given her one of the painkillers before the cop told me I could face charges if I filed a report.
(Because she fed me bunko story about a tooth bothering her)
So I told him no I won't file.
He did go to their house, then came back to my house to tell me they denied it all.
While the cop was back at my house, the little b^^ch called me trying to act shocked and deny it.
I told her over the phone that her and her daddy were "nothin but a couple of frikkin liars" and to stay away from my house while the cop was listening.
They were both in jail months later for trying to steal a washer and dryer from landlord.

Like a good friend of mine once said to me, Neo,
"Wax it off and shine on"

Later man.

Gb


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't consider what you did being a snitch, but even if others do call you a snitch, that is better than them calling you a felon. Like I posted earlier in this thread, pretty serious consequences for what you were contemplating, I think you made the right decision.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 14, 2009)

Neo, I understand your anger.  I really do, and I believe that a lot of people here understand too.

For your own sake, let it slide.  For several reasons I say that, but basically, it's the easiest and best thing for you to do for yourself. 

In my opinion, it's definitely not a good idea to seek revenge on him now anyway, especially since you made it clear that you were going to get him.  Now, if something happens to him, he'll suspect you right away.  The best way in my opinion, to extract payment is to say nothing, wait a year or so, and then pay him back. 

But the best advise is to let it slide.  Hey, it only cost you a 360 to get rid of an enemy?  That's worth it to me.

I really feel for you, I hope you're able to cool down and forget about it.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 14, 2009)

Don't loook for him, but when u see him, confront him. Let him decide to fight or flee, but let him know u know. I'm all about confronting wrongs. Not sayin' stalk the guy, just let him know u know whats up.

I just had a "incident" the other day. And my Chevy paid for it.
Long story short, this cat cut me off and almost hit my truck. I caught him at a stoplight, and was right behind him. He was just starin' at me in his mirror, and I just stared back. Light turned green, and he just sat there smiling. So, I butted my Chevy aginst his Fiero bumper and hit the gas. Pushed dude 2 car lenghths. He starts cryin' and asked what I was doing, I replied "Sorry Bro" and he drove off, smashed rear end and all.
He had 2 year expired tags, so I knew he wasn't going to do crap, and I have ALLWAYS wanted to push someones car like that.

Good Times.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 14, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 14, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Don't loook for him, but when u see him, confront him. Let him decide to fight or flee, but let him know u know. I'm all about confronting wrongs. Not sayin' stalk the guy, just let him know u know whats up.
> 
> I just had a "incident" the other day. And my Chevy paid for it.
> Long story short, this cat cut me off and almost hit my truck. I caught him at a stoplight, and was right behind him. He was just starin' at me in his mirror, and I just stared back. Light turned green, and he just sat there smiling. So, I butted my Chevy aginst his Fiero bumper and hit the gas. Pushed dude 2 car lenghths. He starts cryin' and asked what I was doing, I replied "Sorry Bro" and he drove off, smashed rear end and all.
> ...


 
you and me can't hang out..   I too have the "road-rage"


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 15, 2009)

No violence.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 15, 2009)

Like HIE said, "it is 2009"...
and another here said.....
"Revenge is a dish best served Cold".

It will be 2010 before you know it, if cold dishes are what you want.

I also agree a lowlife thief will always get his in the end.
Good for you for reporting him, as someone also says, the cops will be watching him.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 15, 2009)

let it slide, or commence war? hmm...

well, i've got history of the lateral. and as cowboy put it, ' prison aint a pretty place'. 

i recently was arrested for assult & battery. i go in front of the prostituting attorney in a few days. this is a 5 year old charge. you see where i'm going with this?

if you exact revenge, it WILL come back on you when you least expect it to. i'm now the criminal, because i took matters into my own hands. i was wronged. and now, i feel it was the wrong decision. i made my choices 5 years ago, and now, it's time to pay the piper.

theres no getting out of this vicious cycle once you start the wheels in motion. so, you gotta ask yourself, is it worth it? don't be foolish like me. you gotta stop , and think it through before acting on impulse.

i should have known better of all people. after all those fines and court costs, and 12 months of anger mgmt. 

impulse will get you a nickle , to a dime bro. so, my advice over some simple 360, let it slide...bb...


----------



## ms.bowles (Feb 15, 2009)

Lesson learned! save your money get a new system invest in security video cam..  Keeps you from jail,fines,court fee's,attorney fee's,victim fee's, probation, anger management classes and fee's. Plus once people know you have security the less likely they will be to ripp you off


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 15, 2009)

How did you purchase the game system?  I think some credit cards will replace lost/stolen goods...something to look into.  I could be wrong tho.


----------



## ms.bowles (Feb 16, 2009)

Is it possible that you dis-like the weiner so much that he was the frist person you thaught of ...  was your 360 the only thing taken ??? if so was not much of robbery espeacialy if you grow .  Get a big alaskin MALAMUTE dog NO-ONE will  get pass that kind of dog .
                   I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!  I HAVE ONE


----------



## King Bud (Feb 16, 2009)

> Get a big alaskin MALAMUTE


Lovely animal, and certainly BIG!.. but they're known to be terrible guard dogs. 'Simply too human friendly.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 16, 2009)

Clint Eastwood !   357.


----------



## Klicks (Feb 17, 2009)

Let him know that you know he was the thief and let it go.  Karma baby, karma!  

It's not his first theft.  Eventually someone else will go to jail for taking the matter into their own fists or...........someone will make him a sissy in jail when he does get caught stealing again.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 17, 2009)

Follow Ur Heart ~ And Be Safe ~ Let Karma take it Toll on him..!!!!


----------



## kaneboy (Feb 17, 2009)

once a theif always a theif as they say hey mate stand up and slap that shitter as hard as you can kick his arse cause if you dont he will think you are his meal ticket .put a stop to it now


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Feb 18, 2009)

This just in, they took the tip I gave them that he stole my stuff, and found him in possesion of like, 2 ounces of weed, and that's not counting the roaches that were scattered all thoughout his grimey freakin car, he had a 20 gauge in the trunk, and a minor in the passenger seat.  Needless to say he's gonna be in some good trouble.  Doubt he'll be able to post bail.  I am planning to send him a letter and ask if stealin my stuff was worth it because I am indirectly responsible for his arrest.  I plan on tellin him it was worth every penny to me.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't wanna sound preachy or anything...

But maybe you could just smile to your self and appreciate justice well served. 

...There aren't too many things to do in jail other than plan what your going to do when you get out...

'Naw mean mang?


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Feb 18, 2009)

I know what you mean.  But if he gets out and starts trouble, I'll just snitch again.    If he gets out and doesn't bother me, I could care less if he keeps selling bunk weed to people, as long as he doesn't bother me.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 18, 2009)

i got a 50 dollar bong stollen from me from a buddy that stayed at my house. he pretended to sleep and when i woke up half my sleep meds were gone and my bong was too. i act like im cool with him, because he gets oz's of chron a lot. and im waiting for him to get some and im gonna beat the **** out of him take his weed and get my money back for a new bong and have some good bud to smoke out of it hahahahah.


----------

